# Clinton River Steelhead Reports go here



## Steve

here


----------



## Guest

Anybody brave the temps this weekend and try the Clinton? Any steelies running?


----------



## trout

Whats this about sewage being dumped in the Clinton river?I say hang em high.


----------



## Steve

Where's it being dumped at, and by who?


----------



## trout

I just caught the tail end of a news show.
They said a township or city? knew of the problem and hid the fact.It has been going on for years.I was in hopes someone saw the whole story.The cities of Yale and Croswell dump 1000s of gallons a year into the Mill Creek and Black river.The DNR knows this and does nothing.MONEY MONEY MONEY "we" lose!


----------



## gmaschke

The Village of Carsonville is near The Black north of Croswell. It to has been dumping raw sewage into the Black. It was until the recent 1998/99 sewer project, the main disposal. EPA didn't feel that there was enough to consider it a problem. I say let their kids play by the river, then maybe there may be a prob.


----------



## Derek

I remember a story about the dumping of raw sewage into the clinton river, believe it was last spring. Something about a sewage plant in (?) had to dump the sewage into the Clinton because of plant overfill.
They did it so that the homes would not have their basements flooded. Do not know how far down the sewage went. I also remember reports of DNR being out at the river afterwards to check the levels of ecoli in the system of the water. An organization every spring goes out and cleans the Clinton River of debrie and such, but had to cancell, I think, because of the spill.


----------



## jnpcook

Fished the Clinton River a couple of hours this afternoon trying for Steelhead near Ryan Rd and 22 Mile. Didn't see any fish or have any hits. A few other fisherman were out and I overheard one say it was still a little too early. The water is in pretty good shape. Not too high or low and not too cloudy. Great day to be out. Anyone else have any luck yet on the Clinton?
Also was wondering if there are trout in the Clinton the rest of the regular trout season? Was thinking stretch from Yates upstream for a while. Would be more room than Paint Creek for fly casting if the fish are there. Thanks.


----------



## Derek

JNPCook, was that you out there up to your waist in the Clinton? I drove over the bridge on my way home from work and saw someone in the water. There has been a few people out there fishing the last few days.
Was thinking about trying to fish there this weekend. Don't know if there are other trout in the Clinton around there. Have seen what looked to be suckers in the Clinton futher down stream inside the River bends Park last spring. Could'nt catch them with what I had.
Hope to try something new this spring. Maybe I'll see ya sometime on the stream side.


----------



## jnpcook

Derek, Probably you wouldn't have been able to see me from the bridge as I walked along the bank upstream from Ryan Rd a ways before I started fishing. I usually like to try a place away from the Road where it is quieter. I saw a report on another site that someone caught one up by Yates. The clinton is a pretty nice looking river up there but I haven't had much luck in the last few years there with the fly rod. I did catch a salmon or steelhead there (before I could tell the difference) with a rooster tail several years ago under the Dequindre Rd Bridge. Hmm maybe I should stay near the bridges.  Maybe I will see you on the stream. Good luck.


----------



## Derek

From the bridge at Ryan Rd the water level looked low. Has anybody caught anything lately?


----------



## stelmon

Hey derek,
that might of been me....i fisher there a lot till I found my honey  hole..

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## fishnhunt

Hello fellow sportmen,
I have been monitoring this site for a while now and finally registered. I have fished the clinton down the trail from Yates 2 weekends ago, didnt see or feel anything, hope they come in soon! Suppose to go to Tippy in Feb, hopefully it wont be as packed as it was for salmon fishing last fall. Keep the updates coming in about Yates. I am new to this area, anyone know of any other rivers around my area to catch steel?
Fish on! 

------------------


----------



## ESOX

After years of beach closings etc. they started tracking the culprits dumping sewage into the Clinton. Five Towns Drain,Clinton Township,Centerline,and Mt. Clemens come to mind as guilty partys. The state last year issued an amnesty period for anyone admitting to illegal dumpings in any river in the state.


----------



## kingsalmon32

Man just got back. snow and everything. There
were fish, I had a few strikes but no fish in the pale. Why is no one possting any messages.


------------------
tight lines always 
drew


----------



## stelmon

did u really...tell us more...please...what were they hitting on...Maybe ill get out if it warms a little.

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## fishnhunt

[was it steel? Let us know what they were hitting on! I will try to get out there this afternoon, I will let you know if I land anything


----------



## stelmon

Well, i guess I am just going to have to do it. Ill be back later. Hopefully i will get my steel.

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Becareful out there..


----------



## engineer20

I went to the clinton river this satruday, as well as stoney creek metropark because I had to be in Rochester Hills this Saturday, so while I was in the area, I might as well have tried it. I went to the clinton river with no luck (the dicks' near them didn't have spawn sacs, I did buy powerbait though, it was on sale for only 2.97), and tried with waxworms, but my waxworms were dead, would powerbait or waxworms or minnows work? i had minnows too. I saw a bunch of fisherman this weekend, and the only person who caught a fish was a guy who caught a sucker, but no steelies. But a LOT of people were there, meaning it was steelhead season, just that there werne't that many, and I was at Yates park. They are below yates park, right? What about in river bends park? I'm not too familiar with the clinton river, but they are there all the way to lake st clair right, but nothing above yate's dam? I also went to stoney creek metropark since it's only a few miles north of yates, very close by. I live on the west side, slightly west of i275, so that's why rochester hills is far from me, and though i don't live in ann arbor, fishing in the ann arbor area/ypsi works for me since I work near that area, which is why I'd go to ford lake/belleville lake, etc a lot and the huron river. Anyways, at stoney creek, at the boat launch, there's a fishing deck, I was the only one there, and didn't catch anything. Some people walking by told me to try by the dam (there are two, the south one and the north), and then I walked to the south dam area, from my car, I saw it was .3-.4 miles, so pretty far from the parking lot, but there's no parking nearby and you can't park on the side of hthe road, so you have to park in that lot where there's a small fishing deck, and walk towards that dam and they are above the dam, still in the impoundment, but just on the rocks near that bridge/dam, i didn't have time to try the north dam as it was 6-7pm and they close at 8 right now. IS the north dam better, and that's the clinton river, right? So there aren't any steelhead in stoney creek or in between stoney and yates, because of yates dam (no fish ladder?) or past stoney creek, just below, and I saw these 2 guys who were slaying the crappie at stoney creeek's south dam. They caught a bunch of large crappie they kept and they caught many small ones they released, but they were catching one after another, using "jigs" but I cooudlnt' quite see what kind of jig,a nd I had minnows and only had one bite without anything else/fish, so that means the crappie are in there, these are pre spawn crappie,b ut i heard the crapipie are in stoney creeek all year, so during the summer/all year, they'll be next to that dam? DOes this m ean, crappie tend to congregate above the dam, wheere there are dams that become rivers, like above the french landing dam at belleville, there are crappie, as well as above the ford lake dam, and just above the dams?


----------



## weekendwarrior620

caught 1 steelhead last night on the Clinton pretty far up


----------



## engineer20

any fish this past month at clinton/ The weather was bad until about today. Any steelies here, or on the huron river, or any fish from spring mill pond? Thanks.


----------



## Syndicate

I


engineer20 said:


> any fish this past month at clinton/ The weather was bad until about today. Any steelies here, or on the huron river, or any fish from spring mill pond? Thanks.


a lot of fresh ones coming in, I got a nice egg wagon on Sunday, cnr.


----------



## lodge lounger

Give it a rest, guys. Tony's a young fella obviously enthused about fishing and rightly pleased with the success he's having. So he "mentioned" Yates. Seems like I see that mentioned on here a lot, and it sure ain't no secret, any more than Croton is on the MO.

Hey Tony, I for one am pleased to see you got the bug and are doing well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

lodge lounger said:


> Give it a rest, guys. Tony's a young fella obviously enthused about fishing and rightly pleased with the success he's having. So he "mentioned" Yates. Seems like I see that mentioned on here a lot, and it sure ain't no secret, any more than Croton is on the MO.
> 
> Hey Tony, I for one am pleased to see you got the bug and are doing well. Keep up the good work!


Thanks man!! See u on the river.,


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Syndicate said:


> Ia lot of fresh ones coming in, I got a nice egg wagon on Sunday, cnr.


Good stuff Dave, seemed like it got slow there for a week. Took a walk down the paint and saw quite a few steel but less on gravel yet this year. Hopefully they hurry up and do there thing before trout opener and the gravel rakers start stressing them steelies out cuz it's lookin like they might be spawning a little later.


----------



## Tizzo

Hahaha gravel rakers, I gotta remember that one.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Good stuff Dave, seemed like it got slow there for a week. Took a walk down the paint and saw quite a few steel but less on gravel yet this year. Hopefully they hurry up and do there thing before trout opener and the gravel rakers start stressing them steelies out cuz it's lookin like they might be spawning a little later.


U seen some steel on paint? Behind the library right?


----------



## mrjimspeaks

:lol:


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> U seen some steel on paint? Behind the library right?


Hey Tony, try fishing it, let us know if you get anything.lmao (I'll notify the CO's)


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Syndicate said:


> Hey Tony, try fishing it, let us know if you get anything.lmao (I'll notify the CO's)


Nah don't try talking to me lol.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Get em Tony


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Anthonydaslayer said:


> U seen some steel on paint? Behind the library right?


I say hopefully the paint steelhead will get to spawn without a bunch of fisherman on there backs and you ask where they're at lol but no nowhere near the library


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Nah don't try talking to me lol.


Chill out kiddo, it was a joke.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Run over?


----------



## Syndicate

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Run over?


???


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Syndicate said:


> ???


You didn't hear Dave? All the fish swam back to the lake over the weekend even though there were fresh fish coming through on Thursday


----------



## MIfishslayer91

But really Anthonydaslayer there is still fish there. Just chill out for a week or two and you can go snag all the steelhead you want off their beds in the paint.


----------



## Syndicate

Lol


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

MIfishslayer91 said:


> But really Anthonydaslayer there is still fish there. Just chill out for a week or two and you can go snag all the steelhead you want off their beds in the paint.


I was asking a simple question.. Why do u try to say I snag on paint.. All my fish were caught 100% legal.... Wow you guys really confuse me. People like u make me want to stop fishing around here and I'm only 16.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Anthonydaslayer said:


> I was asking a simple question.. Why do u try to say I snag on paint.. All my fish were caught 100% legal.... Wow you guys really confuse me. People like u make me want to stop fishing around here and I'm only 16.


Gona stop fishing cuz someone on the internet said you snag  Just go fish instead of relying on what some dudes in a website say how the run is. Everyone has different experiences on the river you can't always depend on mi sportsman. Just keep fishin they will be here for a while still.


----------



## lodge lounger

Lock please?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Still some fresh ones coming through.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Steve

Yeah it is too bad that I need to lock a thread of this vintage but I have now done so. Please open new threads when everyone wishes to talk with respect to fellow sportsmen.


----------

